# Building a Slaaneshi Warband (and other models I decide to paint)



## redjoey (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey guys, I thought I would start a blog for my progress through painting up my Slaaneshi Warriors.

At the moment I pretty much am starting from scratch with only a Hero on foot and a few marauders painted, I'll get picks of these on once I've figured out how to use my new camera.

This is my 'Get back into Warhammer' army so you will be able to see my progress from start to finish. My last piece will hopefully be a Slaanesh Lord on Daemonic Mount made from a Juggernaught of Khorrne, a box of Daemonettes and a few other Slaaneshi bits and pieces.

The story so far.....

Heres what I have:
Slaanesh Hero (painted, pics coming soon)

36 Marauders (10 painted, again, will post pics soon)
24 Warriors
5 Marauder Horsemen (love these models)
10 Warhounds (don't love these so much)

5 Knights (great models)
Chariot (will probably end up making my own, this one looks crap)

2 Spawn (still trying to decide if I like these or not)

I will also be picking up random pieces up from other armies off ebay to paint up so I don't get bored just painting one type, I'll post pics of these as and when I do them too.
I'll then put them back on ebay and hopefully make a bit of profit :grin:

Here's a few pics of models I've done in the past. Something for you to look at while I get sorted with new stuff.


















































Red.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

I like the woad painted dwarf, very nicely done.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

From what I can tell these are nicely painted. Any chance of some larger pics?


----------



## redjoey (Nov 17, 2009)

Cheers guys, I'll try to get some bigger pics but just started using imageshack and don't know how to resize.
Will do what I can.

Red


----------



## redjoey (Nov 17, 2009)

I can't find picture of my swordsmen, seem to have misplaced it.










Replaced it with this pic, just my bit of fun : )

Red.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice models. I like the slipknot group particularly.

Looking forward to seeing your Slaaneshy force on here.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

lol Wow, that Slipknot group is pretty sweet dude. I might have to try something like that eventually.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Fantastic work! Great painting and conversions. I'm not a slipknot fan but the conversions really made me smile.:biggrin:


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

hehe..... slipknot... hehe

i really like the woad dwarf with the two hammers... it seems your models have lots of flavour and detail


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Champion work. Love the band.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Great job on the band, defo repworthy, but there are 4 guys missing, get to work:good:


----------

